# SS 18.3.17 - Bernstein #1 "Jeremiah"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Leonard Bernstein (1918 - 1990)*

Symphony No. 1 "Jeremiah"

1. Prophecy
2. Profanation
3. Lamentation

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is here and this week it's Leonard Bernstein's Jeremiah. I absolutely love this Symphony! I wish it was played more and that more people enjoyed it. I'll have to listen to both of Lenny's recordings this weekend.









Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic
Soloist: Jennie Tourel









Leonard Bernstein/Israel Philharmonic Orchestra
Soloist: Christa Ludwig


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
*Bernstein*: Jeremiah - Symphony No. 1
This one for me this week.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall try this version, via streaming


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Yes...Bernstein #1 is a fine work...I especially like the 2nd mvt...pretty violent, angry piece....but if you consider what was happening in the world, at the time, rather appropriate...LB/NYPD is a fine recording...there is a Barenboim/CSO archival version that is very good also.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen from this compilation set. Bernstein/NYP, Tourel.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Come one people, realdealblues helps us every week, no harm helping his threads a bit.


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

I have only The DG recording with The Israel Philharmonic. Nice to Have a pleasant task for today. Hope you all enjoy The Symphony. Don't know it much as The mass or his musicals.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 92963
> 
> I shall try this version, via streaming.


Me too. .....


----------



## Sandrat (Jan 19, 2017)

I can only stream a version by James Judd and the New Zealand symphony orchestra Listening now


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'll play no.2 as well as that is my favourite of LB's three symphonies.


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> I'll play no.2 as well as that is my favourite of LB's three symphonies.


I'll listen to this one as well


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

I used this thread as an excuse to buy a substantial collection of downloads of Bernstein's music. I'm glad I did. I listened to all three of his symphonies this evening, and they are all quite fascinating. I can't wait to explore the rest of the downloads.

I have the Israel Philharmonic/Leonard Bernstein recording.

It has been a very long time since I have heard Symphony No. 1, and it will take a few hearings for me to truly wrap my head around it, but my first impression is that it is a powerful work that never gets boring. I would love to hear a live performance.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Weird Heather said:


> I used this thread as an excuse to buy a substantial collection of downloads of Bernstein's music. I'm glad I did. I listened to all three of his symphonies this evening, and they are all quite fascinating. I can't wait to explore the rest of the downloads.
> 
> I have the Israel Philharmonic/Leonard Bernstein recording.
> 
> It has been a very long time since I have heard Symphony No. 1, and it will take a few hearings for me to truly wrap my head around it, but my first impression is that it is a powerful work that never gets boring. I would love to hear a live performance.


Good on you! :clap:


----------

